# Help With My Water Parms Please?



## injectoion (May 31, 2007)

ok guys i've had a tank cycling for about a month now, about to pick up my piranhas in a few days so i figured i'd go get my test kit and check the water before i bought them.. good thing i did...

PH 7.6 maybe 7.8 (by this i mean the ph test was very dark blue, maybe a little darker than the 7.6, test with high PH was a little lighter than the 7.8 but kinda close, if i had to pick one it's closer to i'd say the 7.6)
ammonia 0
nitrite 5.0 at least.. very dark purple almost a pink color
nitrate 20 but not exact, maybe not quite 40 but not quite 20

what should i do just water change it to get the nitrite down correct? anything else i should do?


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

You are correct about the w/c. Perform a big w/c, about 50% if not more and wait until the next to test the water to see where your water param's are. I'm going through cycling process as well and have learned that you'll know when it's completed by your water param's showing 0 ammo, 0 nitrite with nitrates being left over.

With the param's you posted it sounds like you're almost fully cycled. I tested my water yesterday and my param's match up with yours exactly, expect I'm still showing very little ammo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...since no one is helping this kid out with the obvious....I figured I needed to chime in here. You dont need to do a large water change...your water is fine for now. Just add a little salt (table salt is fine) to help with the nitrite poisoning that your fish will suffer if you dont. A tspoon is fine. Other then that...it is just a waiting game. You can do water changes if you wish...but no need to panic.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks GG.. this site has really died out aye?


----------

